# netbeans projekt in Eclipse importieren -gui teil geht nicht



## winuser (19. Jun 2007)

Hi *,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich schon am Verzweifeln bin!

Ich habe zum Programmieren Netbeans als Entwicklungsumgebung verwendet und das GUI Tool von Netbeans zum Erstellen von Gui benutzt.
Das Projekt muss aber unter Eclipse laufen, da die anderen Spiele unter Eclipse laufen. Ich habe zu Netbeans gewechselt nur wegen GUI und genau das bereitet mir jetzt Kopfschmerzen bei Eclipse. 
Der Gui Teil der mit dem Gui Tool erstellt wurde, geht bei Eclipse nicht, es wid nämlich folgende Fehlermeldung ausgegeben :
"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	org.jdesktop cannot be resolved to a type "

Hat wer Erfahrung damit gemacht, wie ich das Problem beheben kann!

ich wäre euch um jede Hilfe sehr dankbar, da es jetzt nicht zeitlich ausgeht das GUI per Hand unter Eclipse zu erstellen bin auf eine schnelle Hilfe angewissen!

danke


lg
winuser


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jun 2007)

"unter Eclipse laufen"??? Eclipse ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung. Laufen sollte die Anwendung komplett ohne IDE, ganz egal ob Netbeans oder Eclipse.

Netbeans benutzt standardmäßig GroupLayout, welches nicht zu den JFC gehört. Das entsprechende JAR musst du deinem Eclipse-Projekt hinzufügen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jun 2007)

Die gesuchte Datei trägt den Namen _swing-layout-1.0.1.jar_ oder ähnlich.


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Danke Euch für die prompten Antworten.
Wenn ich das Jar File ausführe, wird das Spiel leider nicht ausgeführt. 
kurz zum Spiel, es ist ein Memory Spiel mit 16 Karten. Beim Ausführes des Jar Files sieht man nur die Überschrift des Spieles , die Bilde werden aber nicht geladen!

woran kann das liegen ?

vielen dank + lg

winuser[/img]


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2007)

Du hast sicher die Bilder im Jar-File geparkt und sie im Code falsch geladen.
Bilder, die sich mit in der Programm-Jar befinden werden über den ClassLoader geladen.

```
JLabel label = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("images/1bild.jpg")));
```


----------



## Gast (21. Jun 2007)

an dem liegt leider nicht der Fehler!


----------

